# 3 mile bridge



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Went out to 3 mile bridge with a new guy on here, Cnichols Thursday night around 7. This was my first time in the bay and had a blast. We picked up some ladyfish and other bait fish pretty quick. I loaded up my shark rod with a big lady as Chris and another fried loaded smaller rigs for reds. We got pretty good action pretty quickly I got a really good hit on my shark rig righted up the drag and he headed straight for the bridge and snapped the line on the edge. Got tail whipped on a second shark and baited up again. Third hit was around 9 and I didn't take any chances and cranked the drag. After a couple minutes I pulled in a really nice 35 1/2" bull red. Through the night the other guys reeled a ton of white trout, ladyfish, got bit off and had a lot of fish too big for their lines. Around 10 I got another really good hit on an 18" lady, but mr. toothy missed my hook by a couple inches and got off pretty quickly. After about another hour the bite died down quite a bit, catfish started taking all the baits and we headed to the house around 12. All in all we had a great time had some good runs and had a beast of a red. Can't wait to come back next year.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice red!


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

*Still here*

Hey john, I am still down here for one more week. My brother in law is comimg so I'll be taking him to 3 mile at least once. After our last trip I went to west marine and got a much heavier penn baitcaster to fish the live white trout on. Hopefully I'll have fewer break offs. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Epic 23 (Mar 14, 2015)

John, excellent red!!! I'm new to the area so I have to ask, where is the 3 mile bridge? 

Thanks


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

cinichols said:


> Hey john, I am still down here for one more week. My brother in law is comimg so I'll be taking him to 3 mile at least once. After our last trip I went to west marine and got a much heavier penn baitcaster to fish the live white trout on. Hopefully I'll have fewer break offs. I'll let you know how it works out.


How did you do with the bigger rig Chris?


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

This was whole lot easier reeling in with the heavier rod and reel.


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

I never put on a wire leader but I did bring up ond shark, no picture but it was not really big. Same story as when we went. Lots of big pulls and break offs.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What size line did you move up to? If we're down the same week next year, let me know and I'll spot you a few shark leaders. I make up about 20 at a time and use 3-4 each summer.


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

30 lb. 20 with the leader. I should be back in september with some more reports. Hope your school year goes well.


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

Epic, 3 mile is the bridge that goes from pensecola city to gulf breeze.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

cinichols said:


> 30 lb. 20 with the leader. I should be back in september with some more reports. Hope your school year goes well.


Thanks. You still got cut off with 30#. Sounds like wire leaders are a must.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

johnf said:


> Thanks. You still got cut off with 30#. Sounds like wire leaders are a must.


Nahhhh....Sometimes I use plain straight braid, sometimes just mono. I do rig a 30 lb fluro leader on my braid sometimes too. When the poon are in, I don't wanna use anything they will see.... I have caught big bulls on little as 10-12 lb mono.... Here is a pic of a bull I caught on one of my ole Mitchell 304 w/ 15 lb braid...Loved that battle!!! If you don't know what a 304 is or the size. It's a light tackle reel designed fer panfish and bass....

I'll be there tonight looking fer some bull and poon!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What is a poon?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

johnf said:


> What is a poon?


Tarpon....and not the poor man tarpon that are in full force the last few trips.:thumbsup:


----------

